# Vasyl Lomachenko vs Nicholas Walters hits a snag



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good job Arum.

edit:


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

ooooh shit. 

Loma UD, 8-4 kind of decision imo.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Kinda mad about Walters somehow not getting the decision against Sosa, Sosa was solid but I was so shocked by that judging, hope people don't sleep on Walters if he loses like they did GRJ.

Fuckin great fight tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

If it happens Lomachenko wins every round.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess Rigo couldn't hear Loma's call.

Love this fight though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is moving up and Valdez will probably fight for the vacant title. Valdez is the #1 contender for Lomachenko's belt last I checked. Here I thought he would go the IBF route because he was fighting Gradovich next.

Honestly, it's the best move for Lomachenko. I do think he would've beaten Valdez, but it wouldn't do anything for either fighter. Valdez is still learning. He isn't considered the biggest threat at featherweight. The only fights Lomachenko could reasonably take and get credit are Selby (terrified of Lomachenko), Russell Jr. (Lomachenko already dominated), and Santa Cruz (won't fight him).

I've been saying Lomachenko should move up in weight. He never was going to get the proper fights at featherweight. I'm glad he's moving up to super featherweight. As an aside, super featherweight is getting hot as hell. You also have a shit-ton of very good prospects at super featherweight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Loving the start of the new year!


----------



## Buonaparte (Apr 28, 2015)

This is a belter of a fight. How much of a obstacle is 'all I need to do if find a network to televise it' gonna be?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice!
Walters TKO 9


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Seriously, Loma doesn't' have the experience to handle a fighter of Walters caliber.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Seriously, Loma doesn't' have the experience to handle a fighter of Walters caliber.


Really!? Lomachenko absolutely dominated the current WBC champion in a non-competitive affair. How does he not have the experience at this point?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

S h


Mexi-Box said:


> Really!? Lomachenko absolutely dominated the current WBC champion in a non-competitive affair. How does he not have the experience at this point?


GRJ had never faced a fighter as good as Loma. Now Loma has had tons of amateur experience, and most people would consider WSOF to be a pro sport because of the paycheck, but Walters would clearly be the best fighter loma has faced. Maybe I say this because of Loma's record, but to me, it seems like Loma is taking these fights without getting the necessary experience by taking a tuneup fight. What if he loses? His career is going to take a big step back.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a brilliant fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> S h
> 
> GRJ had never faced a fighter as good as Loma. Now Loma has had tons of amateur experience, and most people would consider WSOF to be a pro sport because of the paycheck, but Walters would clearly be the best fighter loma has faced. Maybe I say this because of Loma's record, but to me, it seems like Loma is taking these fights without getting the necessary experience by taking a tuneup fight. What if he loses? His career is going to take a big step back.


I don't see what going the GRJ or Wilder route would do for an absolute boxing prodigy. He learned more from the LOSS to Salido than he ever would KO-1'ing or dominating bums or subpar contenders. If he loses, he loses to an elite boxer. Losses happen. This whole protecting "0's" is fucking killing boxing. Boxing would be so much better if more boxers had the Lomachenko mind-set, not follow guys like Leo Santa Cruz and Deontay Wilder.

It didn't take Inoue 20 fights against shit opposition to KO Narvaez. Rigondeaux had, what, 10 fights before dominating the p4p-rated Nonito Donaire.

I'm also not saying every prospect should come up like Lomachenko, Inoue, and Rigondeaux but this whole one-size fits all mind-set is sketchy.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't see what going the GRJ or Wilder route would do for an absolute boxing prodigy. He learned more from the LOSS to Salido than he ever would KO-1'ing or dominating bums or subpar contenders. If he loses, he loses to an elite boxer. Losses happen. This whole protecting "0's" is fucking killing boxing. Boxing would be so much better if more boxers had the Lomachenko mind-set, not follow guys like Leo Santa Cruz and Deontay Wilder.
> 
> It didn't take Inoue 20 fights against shit opposition to KO Narvaez. Rigondeaux had, what, 10 fights before dominating the p4p-rated Nonito Donaire.
> 
> I'm also not saying every prospect should come up like Lomachenko, Inoue, and Rigondeaux but this whole one-size fits all mind-set is sketchy.


Plus it's pointless, you've never beaten an elite fighter until you have, so the first time is always going to be the 'toughest opponent'. You've either got it or you don't.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Really good fight. Can't wait!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

_nice_


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Good fight!

Nicholas is dangerous, but I think Loma is going to take him to school.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Insane match up for Lomachenko.

Guillermo would be a greater match up, far more technically superior but a Walters clash is very good for the fans


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This isn't happening. Arum is chatting shit. He also claimed that Uchiyama - Walters was official not long ago. He is talking absolute bollocks.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

â€œLomachenko Vs Walters is made we are just waiting on TV networkâ€ 

Yet both guys fight on HBO. This tells me that it isn't actually made.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait, is Walters back at 126?

How about his supposed move to 130 to challenge Uchiyama?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> S h
> 
> GRJ had never faced a fighter as good as Loma. Now Loma has had tons of amateur experience, and most people would consider WSOF to be a pro sport because of the paycheck, but Walters would clearly be the best fighter loma has faced. Maybe I say this because of Loma's record, but to me, it seems like Loma is taking these fights without getting the necessary experience by taking a tuneup fight. What if he loses? His career is going to take a big step back.


Aside from Walters fighting Darchinyan and Donaire, two blown up midgets, his resume is awful. The experience factor here goes to Lomachenko who has faced better competition thus far.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a lomatard so always going to back him but this is a fight that will tell us just how good he is. I think it will be his real breakout fight as a pro and will show the full level of his abilities, but it's time for him to shine.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

That'd be crazy. But I don't believe a word out of this lying POS snakes' mouth and I'll believe when it's signed.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

WSOF :rofl


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

If it happens, will he a dope fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Aside from Walters fighting Darchinyan and Donaire, two blown up midgets, his resume is awful. The experience factor here goes to Lomachenko who has faced better competition thus far.


Nonito and Vic are good scalps, and Alberto Garza is a good trialhorse. I'd probably say it's about the same. I guess he is ready. I still think he loses. Nick is no midget, either.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> WSOF :rofl


Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


The WSB is a tough man contest? What?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


The WSB has had tons of very accomplished amateurs fight in it though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Walters is going to be a pretty hard fight for Lomachenko. Guy is big as fuck has a good punch and very long arms. He also has a good hard jab. If Lomacheko beats him clearly/easily it would be a great scalp.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally. Loma by brutally wide Unanimous decision


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Chacal said:


> â€œLomachenko Vs Walters is made we are just waiting on TV networkâ€
> 
> Yet both guys fight on HBO. This tells me that it isn't actually made.


That's what I gleaned from it. Arum chatting up some bullshit here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Plus it's pointless, you've never beaten an elite fighter until you have, so the first time is always going to be the 'toughest opponent'. You've either got it or you don't.


My only gripe with Lomachenko is that I wish his last two opponents were a little better. He barely has any fights, so I don't mind the level of opposition, but it's dangerous to just jump from that level of opponent to Walters.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> My only gripe with Lomachenko is that I wish his last two opponents were a little better. He barely has any fights, so I don't mind the level of opposition, but it's dangerous to just jump from that level of opponent to Walters.


What's the danger? He's got the skillset that he's had for years, he's fought in high pressure environments, he's already lost and learnt about the pro game the hard way, two gimmes won't undo a life's work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> What's the danger? He's got the skillset that he's had for years, he's fought in high pressure environments, he's already lost and learnt about the pro game the hard way, two gimmes won't undo a life's work


Yeah I don't think it'll be that big of a factor. I also brought that up because last year felt like a wasted year for him as well. He could have fought 4 times last year against that opposition.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll wait for someone other than Arum to confirm this. Hope it happens, though!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, I got Lomachenko but it won't be a cake walk at all like some people here at implying. Walters' jab and power shots will be hard to deal with no matter how slick Lomachenko is, he won't just be able to neutralize Walters' jab with no issues at all. I see Walters body work also being a factor because that appears to be the best way to get to Lomachenko in the early rounds. The winner is clearly a p4p fighter


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> My only gripe with Lomachenko is that I wish his last two opponents were a little better. He barely has any fights, so I don't mind the level of opposition, but it's dangerous to just jump from that level of opponent to Walters.


Me too but it has been hard for him to secure opponents and Top Rank basically took the year off and didn't do any of their fighters favors.

Klimas says its real but they're still in initial negotiations.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


What? :huh


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> Great fight, I got Lomachenko but it won't be a cake walk at all like some people here at implying. Walters' jab and power shots will be hard to deal with no matter how slick Lomachenko is, he won't just be able to neutralize Walters' jab with no issues at all. I see Walters body work also being a factor because that appears to be the best way to get to Lomachenko in the early rounds. The winner is clearly a p4p fighter


Loma will give Walters way more problems than vice versa.
And Walters' jab is not that great:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully this fight is made... should be a good one. Let's see if Loma is as good as his fans say he is.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't been all that impressed with Lomachenko in any of his pro fights, tbh.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> The WSB has had tons of very accomplished amateurs fight in it though.


I know, but I said the talent level varied.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


Are we still going on with this shit about WSB?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Are we still going on with this shit about WSB?


Not really. I really could care less about WSB. It's just a semi-pro league, where good amateurs want to make money, but keep their amateur status.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> My only gripe with Lomachenko is that I wish his last two opponents were a little better. He barely has any fights, so I don't mind the level of opposition, but it's dangerous to just jump from that level of opponent to Walters.


That was because the Walters and Rigondeaux fights fell through. That wasn't Lomachenko's fault. It's quite evident that Lomachenko wants to fight the best out there, every fight.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good ass fight, i hope it happens.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Not really. I* really could care less *about WSB. It's just a semi-pro league, where good amateurs want to make money, but keep their amateur status.


So much I disagree with, but only one thing offends me :lol: why do Americans always get this phrase wrong?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JamieC said:


> So much I disagree with, but only one thing offends me :lol: why do Americans always get this phrase wrong?


Why do you guys always play the "you Americans" card? Fuck. Off with that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why do you guys always play the "you Americans" card? Fuck. Off with that.


When do I? :lol: touched a nerve it seems


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shut up, Flea. I mentioned WSOB because it is an event that pays the fighters, so technically it is a pro event. Of course the levels of experience vary drastically, and it is essentially a tough man contest.


I laughed because you called it WSOF, which is a shit MMA promotion.

It's _WSB._


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That was because the Walters and Rigondeaux fights fell through. That wasn't Lomachenko's fault. It's quite evident that Lomachenko wants to fight the best out there, every fight.


I never blamed Lomachenko for that. I think his management could use some work.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I haven't been all that impressed with Lomachenko in any of his pro fights, tbh.


I was pretty impressed with the Rodriguez and GRJ fights.

Besides that, meh


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why do you guys always play the "you Americans" card? Fuck. Off with that.


Well, you got the phrase completely wrong.

But still, Cormac McCarthy and Thomas Pynchon are Americans, so I'd still say the written word is one of the strongest attributes of your people.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> WSOF :rofl


:lol:


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Really hope it happens. I give Walters a pretty good shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

til20 said:


> Really hope it happens. I give Walters a pretty good shot.


at 130 nicholas walters will probably open as the favorite


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lomachenko has so much hype around him that it's hard for me to see him opening as the underdog, even at 130 (he's a pretty big FW, afterall). I think he'd probably be about a -200 favorite.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

walters came into the marriaga fight at 146 pounds after missing 126 twice in a span of an hour and a half. loma weighed 136 for salido and will be the smaller man. walters is probably an inch taller, longer and naturally bigger right now. both are top rank fighters so judging should not be an issue especially after nicholas wa just robbed in new york by new jersey sosa. 

if nicholas walters opens as a +180 i wont be for long because the line will get hammered.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Are there any other sources for this other than that one video? I wonder if Arum even remembers saying this. The way he just drops it casually into the conversation seems like a weird to to announce such a big fight. If negotiations are happening then I imagine they've not made it as far as only looking for a network.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Guess I'll answer my own question then. Klimas talking about the fight being in the "first days of negotiation":






Also talks about Kovalev/Stevenson and Ward/Barrera with Lil' Krusher.

Arum being Arum. Senile old fuck.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

It's on!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703248309922734080


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> It's on!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703248309922734080


on HBO?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> on HBO?


I don't know, apparently Arum wants to get it on Showtime

http://boxingjunkie.usatoday.com/2016/02/25/bob-arum-vasyl-lomachenko-nicholas-walters-showtime/


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

fucking awesome!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I don't know, apparently Arum wants to get it on Showtime
> 
> http://boxingjunkie.usatoday.com/2016/02/25/bob-arum-vasyl-lomachenko-nicholas-walters-showtime/


Yeah I heard that HBO are being fuckboys. Arum is even getting a desperate enough to extend his hand to Haymon.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Arum is clowning Peter Nelson every chance he gets. Pretty sure he's just trying to establish who the alpha is. Wouldn't be shocked if this goes to Sho but realistically they'd need to blow HBO's offer out of the water


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes! Nice fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, glad it's a done deal now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome! Lomachenko all the way.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


So it seems Arum was actually telling the truth when he was saying that the fight was made but that he was just trying to sort out the network? I assumed he was bullshitting because, as we all know, Loma and Walters are both HBO guys. Interesting plot twist here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> So it seems Arum was actually telling the truth when he was saying that the fight was made but that he was just trying to sort out the network? I assumed he was bullshitting because, as we all know, Loma and Walters are both HBO guys. Interesting plot twist here.


Yeah there's been some issues with HBO apparently. Makes you wonder why there are clowns who wish for the PBC to fail when HBO and Showtime are showing less and less fights.

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-annoyed-jabs-hbo-over-treatment-lomachenkopostol--101624


Arum Annoyed said:


> By Steve Kim
> 
> Right now there are no dates set on the boxing calendar for WBC super lightweight titlist, Viktor Postol and WBO featherweight beltholder Vasyl Lomachenko - which irks Bob Arum of Top Rank, who promotes both boxers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bob has been serving crap to HBO for years, he's acting gay because hopefully the new boss finally told him enough


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah there's been some issues with HBO apparently. Makes you wonder why there are clowns who wish for the PBC to fail when HBO and Showtime are showing less and less fights.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-annoyed-jabs-hbo-over-treatment-lomachenkopostol--101624


I read that article the other day. I don't really know what the deal is between Arum and Nelson but it seems that Arum is being more pragmatic than usual. To address your point about clowns wishing PBC to fail; here's a quote from Lou Dibella that sums it up.

"_The thing that blows my mind is all the wishful hating thatâ€™s going on against these PBC efforts on free TV or on basic cable or media outlets that havenâ€™t traditionally done boxing. If you think that the failure of any chance being taken to bring boxing to new fans and more eyeballs, if anyone who thinks the failure of that is good for an industry is a f**king idiot_"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I read that article the other day. I don't really know what the deal is between Arum and Nelson but it seems that Arum is being more pragmatic than usual. To address your point about clowns wishing PBC to fail; here's a quote from Lou Dibella that sums it up.
> 
> "_The thing that blows my mind is all the wishful hating thatâ€™s going on against these PBC efforts on free TV or on basic cable or media outlets that havenâ€™t traditionally done boxing. If you think that the failure of any chance being taken to bring boxing to new fans and more eyeballs, if anyone who thinks the failure of that is good for an industry is a f**king idiot_"


Good quote. Some people just want to blindly hate on it just because Haymon is running it. I supported and applauded Arum putting fights on TruTV and Oscar putting fights on that one spanish station who's name I forgot. The TruTV deal failed, but I hope he gets another channel to air his fights, because even if I love boxing more than I dislike Arum.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good quote. Some people just want to blindly hate on it just because Haymon is running it. I supported and applauded Arum putting fights on TruTV and Oscar putting fights on that one spanish station who's name I forgot. The TruTV deal failed, but I hope he gets another channel to air his fights, because even if I love boxing more than I dislike Arum.


I think there's a good reason to have a healthy distrust of PBC; it's not like any of the players in boxing are truly acting in the interests of the hardcore boxing fan. Haymon's obviously working on something that has caused good fights to not get made (Quillin vacating before the Korobov fight, for example) and will probably continue to do so. But the people who, as you say, just blindly hate on Haymon and look for reasons to criticise PBC are essentially supporting the 'cold war' between TR/GBP that we'd gotten used to because that's what we would have continued to have without Haymon. TMT failed, RocNation are trying their best but don't really have that much influence. PBC is genuinely mixing things up and, in the short term at least, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a real fan's treat right here. Great matchup. This is the kind of fight I invite a couple of casuals to watch because they'd miss it otherwise.

Loma should be up on the cards most of the fight, but Walters has the ability to make the scorecards a non issue at any moment.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko down for 126 or 130, whatever gets the fight made. Takes a shot at Rigo for not coming up in weight to meet him.

http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-ready-willing-fight-nicholas-walters-126-130--101778


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

well in all fariness to rigo just two fights ago nicholas walters was himself a 126 

its not like loma is moving up to fight uchiyama or vargas


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Walters late stoppage. He'll have a significant size advantage and his power and strength will tell late in the fight. Lomachenko will be ahead on points for however long it lasts, but I think he'll fall just short of the finish line here. He's clearly great but not THAT great imo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll believe it when they're in the ring. I suspect Walters will try to find a way out of it like he did last time this fight was lined up.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Lomachenko down for 126 or 130, whatever gets the fight made. Takes a shot at Rigo for not coming up in weight to meet him.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-ready-willing-fight-nicholas-walters-126-130--101778


I hope It's at 130 with Loma weighing in at 126, so Loma can put an exclamation on his dominance and have the fight with Rigondeaux clearly on the table if Rigo decides to man up.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Walters late stoppage. He'll have a significant size advantage and his power and strength will tell late in the fight. Lomachenko will be ahead on points for however long it lasts, but I think he'll fall just short of the finish line here. He's clearly great but not THAT great imo.


walters has a signifigant length advantage as well.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I hope It's at 130 with Loma weighing in at 126, so Loma can put an exclamation on his dominance and have the fight with Rigondeaux clearly on the table if Rigo decides to man up.


wtf is up with you and rigo?

they fight in different weight classes.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf is up with you and rigo?
> 
> they fight in different weight classes.


It was talked about in the article I responded to, can't you read? And 4 pounds difference, big deal. Rigo agreed then backed away over money, Rigo quacked and now Loma is showing him how it's done.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It was talked about in the article I responded to, can't you read? And 4 pounds difference, big deal. Rigo agreed then backed away over money, Rigo quacked and now Loma is showing him how it's done.


against a guy who was fighting at 126 two fights ago? one fight ago if you dont count the marriaga fight which you theoretically shouldnt as miguel is a fw himself.

nicholas walters is completely untested at 130 and one could make a case at 126 as well as both darchinyan and donaire are 122s.

like i mentioned before, its not like loma is stepping up and fighting uchiyama or vargas...proven 130s with proven sfw wins

javier fortuna would be a more credible 130 opponent than nicholas walters

nicholas walters is comletely unproven at 130 pounds...what do you not understand about that?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

quincy k said:


> walters has a signifigant length advantage as well.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


>


Size is EVERYTHING bro :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'll believe it when they're in the ring. I suspect Walters will try to find a way out of it like he did last time this fight was lined up.


lol how did Walters find a way out?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

> Nonetheless, Arum is in New York this week promoting Saturday nightâ€™s Terence Crawford-Hank Lundy card at The Theater at Madison Square Garden (on HBO, of course) and had dinner on Wednesday night with Showtime chairman Matt Blank and Showtime Sports general manager Stephen Espinoza, where he pitched the card and the idea of doing business again.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/15410/arum-working-hard-on-lomachenko-walters-card


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol how did Walters find a way out?


The fight was lined up, then all of a sudden Walters dropped his belt and couldn't fight in the weight division he had been fighting at for his whole career. You really had to ask? Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The fight was lined up, then all of a sudden Walters dropped his belt and couldn't fight in the weight division he had been fighting at for his whole career. You really had to ask? Lol


lol wow


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol wow


Nah not really wow, I'd say shameful by Walters. He doesn't have a belt now so HBO don't see the fight being as valuable as it was when it was lined up before. Walters quacking from then is still putting this fight in jeopardy. It's not a unification fight now, it's a champ at 126 fighting some guy at 130 for fun.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah not really wow, I'd say shameful by Walters. He doesn't have a belt now so HBO don't see the fight being as valuable as it was when it was lined up before. Walters quacking from then is still putting this fight in jeopardy. It's not a unification fight now, it's a champ at 126 fighting some guy at 130 for fun.


Is it hard to believe that Walters just outgrew the weight? He tried to fight Lomachenko the fight right after he missed weight and it was Lomachenko that turned it down.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Is it hard to believe that Walters just outgrew the weight? He tried to fight Lomachenko the fight right after he missed weight and it was Lomachenko that turned it down.


Yes, he's not that young and fought at 126 right until the point he was due to face Loma. You might be that dumb but I'm not.
Walters left his belt in the bin and left the weight division, hardly surprising that a guy who wants to unify at 126 doesn't want to fight him anymore. Is that so hard to understand? 
It's obvious that Lomachenko is having a hard time getting any of the top names to fight him so it's come down to this. Lomachenko is now saying 126 or 130, let's just get a decent opponent in the ring. Lomachenko is smart and realises that he just has to put up with this bs in the pro game.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes, he's not that young and fought at 126 right until the point he was due to face Loma. You might be that dumb but I'm not.
> Walters left his belt in the bin and left the weight division, hardly surprising that a guy who wants to unify at 126 doesn't want to fight him anymore. Is that so hard to understand?
> It's obvious that Lomachenko is having a hard time getting any of the top names to fight him so it's come down to this. Lomachenko is now saying 126 or 130, let's just get a decent opponent in the ring. Lomachenko is smart and realises that he just has to put up with this bs in the pro game.


It's easy to see how Walters could have a hard time staying at 126










and I guess everybody in the world is dumb except you since you're the only one crazy enough to think Walters ducked Lomachenko :lol:. And Leo Santa Cruz said that Lomachenko was the first person he wanted to fight. Politics will probably prevent that though.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Is it hard to believe that Walters just outgrew the weight? He tried to fight Lomachenko the fight right after he missed weight and it was Lomachenko that turned it down.


lol Why is it that every Walters fan seems to forget Lomachenko tried to fight him before that (after the Russel/Donaire wins) for unification and Walters went all diva saying Vasyl wasn't a big enough name yet. Walters was the one who ducked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> lol Why is it that every Walters fan seems to forget Lomachenko tried to fight him before that (after the Russel/Donaire wins) for unification and Walters went all diva saying Vasyl wasn't a big enough name yet. Walters was the one who ducked.


I don't remember this at all. Can you provide a link? That's much better proof than him getting too large for 126.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't remember this at all. Can you provide a link? That's much better proof than him getting too large for 126.


Vasyl asking for Walters Nov 12th 2014

http://www.boxingscene.com/manager-lomachenko-wants-walters-possible-2015--84150

Walters response Nov 22 2014

http://www.boxingscene.com/nicholas-walters-nothing-gain-beating-lomachenko--84548


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

So basically Walters refused to fight Lomachenko when they both had belts for unification and the reward was quite high, Lomachenko wouldn't fight Walters when he had no title, wasn't in his weight class and the reward was very low. As far as risk/reward and 'ducking' goes Walters was the one who was more cautious.

Lomachenko has been seeking unification since winning his title and when all the other belts became owned by PBC fighters unwilling to fight him he tried to make a superfight with Rigo. When that fell through and with no real options at 126 he's willing to move up and face Walters who really offers nothing except the respect of fight fans since everyone knows how tough an opponent he is. All of this with 6 fights under his belt, needless to say i really don't understand the hate and criticism he receives from fans.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> So basically Walters refused to fight Lomachenko when they both had belts for unification and the reward was quite high, Lomachenko wouldn't fight Walters when he had no title, wasn't in his weight class and the reward was very low. As far as risk/reward and 'ducking' goes Walters was the one who was more cautious.
> 
> Lomachenko has been seeking unification since winning his title and when all the other belts became owned by PBC fighters unwilling to fight him he tried to make a superfight with Rigo. When that fell through and with no real options at 126 he's willing to move up and face Walters who really offers nothing except the respect of fight fans since everyone knows how tough an opponent he is. All of this with 6 fights under his belt, needless to say i really don't understand the hate and criticism he receives from fans.


That does paint a better description of the situation, though I don't think Walters was ducking at all. He was right in a sense that Lomachenko who was 2-1 at the time doesn't bring much to the table. Gonzales was the much better fight at the time. Even Gradovich offered more to Walters. This is all nonsense though since here they are fighting just a year and a half later.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

No Walters didn't duck... He just said he didn't want to fight a fellow featherweight titlist because there was "No reward". Then when the fight was lined up Walters couldn't make weight all of a sudden and lost his belt. Then he all of a sudden got brave calling Lomachenko out at 130 with no belt on the line. Now Lomachenko has said fuck it and will fight him at 130 anyway. And Lomachenko actually received criticism for saying that he wasn't going to fight Walters at 130 initially. It's unbelievable the different standards fighters are held to. 
As I said, I'll believe that Walters actually wants it when he gets in the ring. Anybody who can't see that he's been ducking the fight is competely dumb/biased against Lomachenko.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709575757484335104
http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...achenko-walters-proving-difficult-to-finalize

fights dead


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709575757484335104
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...achenko-walters-proving-difficult-to-finalize
> 
> fights dead


Walters wanted a million? Ffs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Walters wanted a million? Ffs


I don't blame him when you look at what other fighters are getting. Crawford just got 1.2 million to fight Lundy


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't blame him when you look at what other fighters are getting. Crawford just got 1.2 million to fight Lundy


Crawford is a bigger star. It's ridiculous


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Crawford is a bigger star. It's ridiculous


fighting Lundy though


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Walters wanted a million? Ffs


 The PBC effect, I guess Walters needs to sign with Haymon.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> fighting Lundy though


So? He's a bigger star. He still draws more money even if he's fighting Lundy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> So? He's a bigger star. He still draws more money even if he's fighting Lundy


I do admit that $1 million is probably too much, but $435K isn't shit. Sulivan Barrera is probably getting around that much to fight Ward. HBO and their budget is the problem here. They didn't even want to make this fight initially.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

adamcanavan said:


> Crawford is a bigger star. It's ridiculous


it's really not. Honestly I would have been shocked to see Walters only making $1million.

Crawford may be the bigger star but this is a much much bigger fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I do admit that $1 million is probably too much, but $435K isn't shit. Sulivan Barrera is probably getting around that much to fight Ward. HBO and their budget is the problem here. They didn't even want to make this fight initially.


consider that Frampton made 3x that against Quigg.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rob said:


> consider that Frampton made 3x that against Quigg.


Yeah that's very true. There's no way this fight is only worth $1 million. Even Lomachenko is getting shafted. He got $750,000 to fight Koasicha,


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I do admit that $1 million is probably too much, but $435K isn't shit. Sulivan Barrera is probably getting around that much to fight Ward. HBO and their budget is the problem here. They didn't even want to make this fight initially.


I agree that $435k isn't enough which is why i'm not calling it a duck. I'm guessing Loma has quite a big guarantee in his contract which limits how much Bob can offer Walters and HBO are undervaluing the fight too, they probably see this as two okay draws so the ratings won't be high, but if they can't promote this fight well enough to get high viewing figures for this then what use are they haha


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Time Warner is going through the dumps and HBO Sports got it's budget slash, that's the problem.

Just today we learn that Crawford has to be on PPV because HBO doesn't have the budget for him and now they're offering dookie for one of the best fights in boxing that would be easy to make.
No wonder Bobby has been sucking up to Espinoza recently, HBO's budget looking broke as heck.
Canelo/Khan is PPV.
Cotto is looking like PPV
Ward v Kovalev is supposed to be PPV. 
Pac/Bradley PPV. 
The only good fight lined up on regular HBO so far this year is Vargas/Salido and Ward/Barrera if you're a fan of Ward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Time Warner is going through the dumps and HBO Sports got it's budget slash, that's the problem.
> 
> Just today we learn that Crawford has to be on PPV because HBO doesn't have the budget for him and now they're offering dookie for one of the best fights in boxing that would be easy to make.
> No wonder Bobby has been sucking up to Espinoza recently, HBO's budget looking broke as heck.
> ...


Man boxing in America is going to hell. I really hope the PBC becomes successful and soon.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Walter's doing himself no favors here. He has no pull, nor is he in any position to actually, or realistically ask for a cool mill. He fights in a division that typically does not get a lot of coverage unless they are a star, or being pushed. This would be a great high profile fight that hbo wants, and he instead gave them the finger. Good luck with future fights getting coverage I'd say.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It hurts to hear freaking budget issues is what's holding things up. So much for even the economic benefits of Pacweather bearing fruit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well that's quite shit... I wouldn't recommend Walters team say 1 million for himself or no fight as that's a pretty high bottom line for him..... But in no way is this fight worth 1 million total, both fighters getting ripped off there..


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Well that's quite shit... I wouldn't recommend Walters team say 1 million for himself or no fight as that's a pretty high bottom line for him..... But in no way is this fight worth 1 million total, both fighters getting ripped off there..


I don't know. Two fighters who are completely unknown fighting in a division that does not get a lot of coverage. If they split $500K, that's a healthy payday still.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't know. Two fighters who are completely unknown fighting in a division that does not get a lot of coverage. If they split $500K, that's a healthy payday still.


I'm not sure what Walters has been paid in the past, but Lomachenko has been getting over $500K since the GRJ fight if not before. He may be humble enough to take less just to get the fight made, but a $1 million purse split between the two of them is a lowball offer I think. I think $1.5 million total would have been good. :conf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm not sure what Walters has been paid in the past, but Lomachenko has been getting over $500K since the GRJ fight if not before. He may be humble enough to take less just to get the fight made, but a $1 million purse split between the two of them is a lowball offer I think. I think $1.5 million total would have been good. :conf


Well, Loma has a promoter heavily invested in him. Walters has no such luxury, nor opportunity (As far as I know) to make better money. If he passes, he'll be fighting someone else for much less money. And maybe not even on TV.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, Loma has a promoter heavily invested in him. Walters has no such luxury, nor opportunity (As far as I know) to make better money. If he passes, he'll be fighting someone else for much less money. And maybe not even on TV.


The problem isn't Walters here. If this fight was on PBC, Walters would definitely get $1 million for this fight. HBO is out of line here. They originally didn't even want to air this fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, Loma has a promoter heavily invested in him. Walters has no such luxury, nor opportunity (As far as I know) to make better money. If he passes, he'll be fighting someone else for much less money. And maybe not even on TV.


That I agree with.. He's stuck a hard spot, take less money than you think you're worth while facing your best opponent who'll possibly give you a loss and possibly put you into obscurity; or risk not getting put on TV period if your refuse the big fight.. I think he'll be okay and get another TV date, but I don't think he'll get as good of an opponent and surely not as good of a payday.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The problem isn't Walters here. If this fight was on PBC, Walters would definitely get $1 million for this fight. HBO is out of line here. They originally didn't even want to air this fight.


Sorry bro, you can't just say he'd get a mil, and act like it's a fact. I mean, you could an all. But it's only an assumption if you're being honest. What has Walters been getting paid in his last fights? Any idea BBall?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> That I agree with.. He's stuck a hard spot, take less money than you think you're worth while facing your best opponent who'll possibly give you a loss and possibly put you into obscurity; or risk not getting put on TV period if your refuse the big fight.. I think he'll be okay and get another TV date, but I don't think he'll get as good of an opponent and surely not as good of a payday.


I honestly hope he can still get good fights made, and put on TV. I do like the guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry bro, you can't just say he'd get a mil, and act like it's a fact. I mean, you could an all. But it's only an assumption if you're being honest. What has Walters been getting paid in his last fights? Any idea BBall?


Idk about 1 million, but he'd get more than 435K, and I know Lomachenko would get more than 565K. Especially when he got 750K to fight Koasicha. I was looking for Walter's past paydays, but haven't been able to find them unfortunately.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk about 1 million, but he'd get more than 435K, and I know Lomachenko would get more than 565K. Especially when he got 750K to fight Koasicha. I was looking for Walter's past paydays, but haven't been able to find them unfortunately.


One thing to consider is, it really doesn't matter what Loma is taking home in regards to Walters own purses. Walters may very well fade into more obscurity. And lets be honest, just about no one outside this board knows who Walters is. Much better fighters, who were more popular, had fought for less. Walters has two big wins, both over guys who had no business @ 126 (IMO). Walters is essentially "Winky-ing" himself out of a fight thinking he's worth more. Sad truth is, he isn't. At least yet.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

There have been many banging the drum warning about the dangers of these inflated purses. We are seeing boxing in a stock market crash type phase. 

There's the sentiment that it's great these fighters are getting paid and I agree to an extent but it has hit the point of being unsustainable. 

Combine that with fighters being more hesitant than ever to get in with threatening, intriguing opposition and the cold war(s) and the current state of affairs makes more sense.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> One thing to consider is, it really doesn't matter what Loma is taking home in regards to Walters own purses. Walters may very well fade into more obscurity. And lets be honest, just about no one outside this board knows who Walters is. Much better fighters, who were more popular, had fought for less. Walters has two big wins, both over guys who had no business @ 126 (IMO). Walters is essentially "Winky-ing" himself out of a fight thinking he's worth more. Sad truth is, he isn't. At least yet.


Reread the tweet. HBO is only offering $1 million total for the fight. That's to be split between both fighters. So if Walters is getting 435, Lomachenko would have to take 565. And if Walters isn't signed to Arum, it'd be easy for a certain adviser to pick him up and have him fighting with a larger audience and more money.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709755466130173952
Matter a fact, there is a good chance he could end up with Haymon.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Reread the tweet. HBO is only offering $1 million total for the fight. That's to be split between both fighters. So if Walters is getting 435, Lomachenko would have to take 565. And if Walters isn't signed to Arum, it'd be easy for a certain adviser to pick him up and have him fighting with a larger audience and more money.


Nothing to reread, I saw the tweet and the 1 mill total purse. If Loma was fine with taking the 565, then Walters should happily accept the 435. Walters is signed to Top rank, but not sure length of the contract.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Nothing to reread, I saw the tweet and the 1 mill total purse. If Loma was fine with taking the 565, then Walters should happily accept the 435. Walters is signed to Top rank, but not sure length of the contract.


I actually am interested in hearing what Lomachenko's feelings are about that purse. Rafael only mentioned Walters wanting $1 mill, but Lomachenko may not like what he's getting either.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I actually am interested in hearing what Lomachenko's feelings are about that purse. Rafael only mentioned Walters wanting $1 mill, but Lomachenko may not like what he's getting either.


Good point, and same here. Going to try and find something Loma says about the purse. But ultimately, I think Walters needs to realize half mill paydays for fighters of his status are rare. If he moves to Haymon, and gets paid more, then more power to him I say.

EDIT: Found no updates in regards to the purses involved.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's off guys

HBO offered top rank 1mil for the fight, and Walters wants 1m as a purse for himself. I think his original take was something like 325k which was then bumped to 450k. He's now demanding 1 mill for himself.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

What a bummer. Either Walters is delusional about what purses he can command, or this was the oldest trick in boxing, pricing yourself out of a fight you really didn't want.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I called it, I said I'd believe it's happening when Walters gets in the ring. He ducked out of the division, now that Lomachenko has followed him to 130 he's using the Rigo method of overpricing himself to avoid the fight. What a disgraceful coward of a 'fighter'. What a joke professional boxing is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No Walters didn't duck... He just said he didn't want to fight a fellow featherweight titlist because there was "No reward". Then when the fight was lined up Walters couldn't make weight all of a sudden and lost his belt. Then he all of a sudden got brave calling Lomachenko out at 130 with no belt on the line. Now Lomachenko has said fuck it and will fight him at 130 anyway. And Lomachenko actually received criticism for saying that he wasn't going to fight Walters at 130 initially. It's unbelievable the different standards fighters are held to.
> As I said, I'll believe that Walters actually wants it when he gets in the ring. Anybody who can't see that he's been ducking the fight is competely dumb/biased against Lomachenko.


Walters is a bitch, a pussy, a coward. How can anyone be a fan of the guy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Walters is a bitch, a pussy, a coward. How can anyone be a fan of the guy.


I know you're butthurt but keep the calling professional fighters bitches, pussies, and cowards to a minimum.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I know you're butthurt but keep the calling professional fighters bitches, pussies, and cowards to a minimum.


Not that old line, if you're a professional fighter you are held to certain standards. That's what you do for a living. If you can't find the balls to challenge yourself to be the best in whatever career you choose then you're a fucking bitch, plain and simple.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I actually am interested in hearing what Lomachenko's feelings are about that purse. Rafael only mentioned Walters wanting $1 mill, but Lomachenko may not like what he's getting either.


Lomachenko is a fighter who wants to fight the best. He isn't the money team, I guarantee that any money he receives is just a bonus in his mind.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I don't think this fight is dead - it's is as a stand alone production i.e. "World Championship Boxing - Walters vs Lomanchenko" but I still could see it happening as there are ways to up the purses without losing significant dollars. That said I wouldn't be surprised if this fight gets added to Ward - Kovalev in November to get fans who are on the fence to buy, allowing for both Walters and Loma to make more money, and HBO to use the 59.95 price tag to cover the costs.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Archer said:


> I don't think this fight is dead - it's is as a stand alone production i.e. "World Championship Boxing - Walters vs Lomanchenko" but I still could see it happening as there are ways to up the purses without losing significant dollars. That said I wouldn't be surprised if this fight gets added to _*Ward - Kovalev *_in November to get fans who are on the fence to buy, allowing for both Walters and Loma to make more money, and HBO to use the 59.95 price tag to cover the costs.


there is no way that top rank arum would count on this fight being made in november alongside some supposed andre ward/sergey kovalev main events fight.

if the fight can get made it gets made now.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Then it's not getting made. HBO cares about two things- eyes on the channel and new subscribers. Walters-Loma brings in very little of both. It's a boxing lovers fight, and will do Calzaghe - Kessler type numbers and draw no new outside subscribers which explains the 1 million dollar purse bid. My guess is HBO won't budge because they could throw GoT reruns in that time slot and make similar numbers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko is a fighter who wants to fight the best. He isn't the money team, I guarantee that any money he receives is just a bonus in his mind.


I'd like to hear his view on that. Lomachenko should be respected, but I find it hard to believe that he's happy about taking a pay cut from his last fight to fight Walters.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd like to hear his view on that. Lomachenko should be respected, but I find it hard to believe that he's happy about taking a pay cut from his last fight to fight Walters.


Read the Tweet Lester posted. Lomachenko is fucking hardcore. Makes Walters look even worse if he still turns down this fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


My man


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hope it works out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Well balls in Walter's court now. He needs to jump on this.



Mexi-Box said:


> Read the Tweet Lester posted. Lomachenko is fucking hardcore. Makes Walters look even worse if he still turns down this fight.


Yeah Lomachenko is the shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this fight comes off man.. it should be main event worthy, but Lomachenko's progress kinda stagnated and Walters needs to build up his name also.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Read the Tweet Lester posted. Lomachenko is fucking hardcore. Makes Walters look even worse if he still turns down this fight.


or a great business man for holidng out for the 300k if he should win


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Loma >>>>


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't normally defend guys who turn down fights for the money but Walters is being grossly underpaid for this fight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

If casual fans had any clue about boxing then this fight would be really big kinda like Kovalev - Ward. Both should get paid well


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Gotta love Loma.



Rob said:


> I don't normally defend guys who turn down fights for the money but Walters is being grossly underpaid for this fight.





PivotPunch said:


> If casual fans had any clue about boxing then this fight would be really big kinda like Kovalev - Ward. Both should get paid well


It's a great match up but neither guy is a star and I don't think this would do particularly big ratings or a bunch of money at the gate. The money being offered is fair enough considering the reward. Walters is flirting with becoming the next pariah right now.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Gotta love Loma.
> 
> It's a great match up but neither guy is a star and I don't think this would do particularly big ratings or a bunch of money at the gate. The money being offered is fair enough considering the reward. Walters is flirting with becoming the next pariah right now.


Precisely. Nearly a half mil purse for someone who is a complete unknown to fans, nor on the radar of the networks, is pretty damn good. Walters in no position to make demands.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Precisely. Nearly a half mil purse for someone who is a complete unknown to fans, nor on the radar of the networks, is pretty damn good. _*Walters in no position to make demands*_.


apparantly he is as he got loma to give him 300k should vasyl lose


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

If I was a yank I'd be sayin Loma is a certified badass but I'm not so I'll say Loma is the man.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> apparantly he is as he got loma to give him 300k should vasyl lose


If Loma accepts, then I guess well played.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well shit, Lomachenko has put the ball in Walters court in the best way possible... No reason for Walters to turn down the fight now... 

Although I will say if the fight comes off and Walters wins he did a helluva job increasing his purse..


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Respect to Loma.

Hopefully this fight happens.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

That's some real shit from Loma.


----------



## Buonaparte (Apr 28, 2015)

Impressive from Lomachenko.

You can't help but admire that sort of no nonsense 'put your money where your mouth is' type attitude.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Walters knows he can get paid way more money fighting cans by Haymon. Loma will be a favourite in this fight, and if Walters loses his future earnings go down dramatically.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

pijo said:


> If I was a yank I'd be sayin Loma is a certified badass but I'm not so I'll say Loma is the man.


I'm a yank and Loma is a certified badass. I hope this fight happens, but even if it doesn't Loma has earned even more respect from me.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Walters should definitely decline Lomachenko's offer. He was just robbed in his last fight. HBO and Top Rank would obviously love for Loma to be the next big thing. No way would I have faith in the judges if I was Walters. Bob Arum needs to just get both guys an adequate pay day.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Walters should definitely decline Lomachenko's offer. He was just robbed in his last fight. HBO and Top Rank would obviously love for Loma to be the next big thing. No way would I have faith in the judges if I was Walters. Bob Arum needs to just get both guys an adequate pay day.


Getting robbed against Loma in a high profile fight is still better than most alternatives, no?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Walters should definitely decline Lomachenko's offer. He was just robbed in his last fight. HBO and Top Rank would obviously love for Loma to be the next big thing. No way would I have faith in the judges if I was Walters. Bob Arum needs to just get both guys an adequate pay day.


Near $500K for guys virtually unknown is pretty darn good.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> I don't normally defend guys who turn down fights for the money but Walters is being grossly underpaid for this fight.


And so is Lomachenko. But he still wants the fight and is doing everything he can to make it happen. Walters is a bitch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

After hearing this, I have a lot more respect for Loma than I did before. He has balls. I knew Loma had money, and he doesn't really worry about the purse, but offering to give someone 300K if they win is ballsy. Walters iis in a situation where he should be extremely motivated to win this if they fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And so is Lomachenko. But he still wants the fight and is doing everything he can to make it happen. Walters is a bitch.


how about you wait until walters either fights loma or ducks him before passing judgement

if nicholas takes the fight with lomas guarantee of 300k walters is not the bitch should he win

that bitch would be loma with 300k less to show for it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how about you wait until walters either fights loma or ducks him before passing judgement
> 
> if nicholas takes the fight with lomas guarantee of 300k walters is not the bitch should he win
> 
> that bitch would be loma with 300k less to show for it.


Walters has already ducked Lomachenko multiple times. Walters is a proven bitch. If the fight did happen at 130 with Lomachenko losing and losing his money I'd still have far more respect for Lomachenko than bitch Walters. Walters can't refuse the fight now but I'm almost certain he'll find a way to continue his ducking. He'll cite issues with his management, or an injury, or he'll claim he can't make 130 anymore. Walters should have zero fans after this. Walters would lose to Lomachenko 100 out of a 100 times, he knows that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2016)

Those who think Walters should fight for 400k


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713465132945383424


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Those who think Walters should fight for 400k
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713465132945383424


So what, if Lomachenko loses he makes 300k and Walters makes 700k. The money is different in each fight and if Walters held onto his title at 126 then everybody would've made a lot more money. Ward won the super six and is a potential future opponent for a super fight with Kovalev. Walters couldn't make weight, went up to 130 and has looked average. Lomachenko should be complaining about money in this fight, not Walters. Instead Lomachenko is offering money. Walters should take what he's given.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> After hearing this, I have a lot more respect for Loma than I did before. He has balls. I knew Loma had money, and he doesn't really worry about the purse, but offering to give someone 300K if they win is ballsy. Walters iis in a situation where he should be extremely motivated to win this if they fight.


Why didn't you have the same respect for him before? He's been chasing since he showed up. Pro Boxing is a fucking joke today and has put a serious stall on Lomachenko's inevitable ascent.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Why didn't you have the same respect for him before? He's been chasing since he showed up. Pro Boxing is a fucking joke today and has put a serious stall on Lomachenko's inevitable ascent.


Don't get it twisted. I am not very impressed with Loma as a fighter. He's not bad, but he's not a superstar like some make him out to be. I am impressed with him as a man. 
Ex


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Don't get it twisted. *I am not very impressed with Loma as a fighter.* He's not bad, but he's not a superstar like some make him out to be. I am impressed with him as a man.
> Ex


:huh what impresses you in fighters?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime to the rescue


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713634488123830272


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rob said:


> Those who think Walters should fight for 400k
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713465132945383424


nevermind, you beat me to it. HBO is full of shit


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@bballchump11 And @Rob. Is that tweet relevant to something HBO have said about the Loma/Walters fight? I'm not sure if I get the point being made.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> @bballchump11 And @Rob. Is that tweet relevant to something HBO have said about the Loma/Walters fight? I'm not sure if I get the point being made.


Walters is only getting offered 435K. He's headlined 3 times on HBO now and beat Donaire yet Barrera is getting paid more than him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Walters is only getting offered 435K. He's headlined 3 times on HBO now and beat Donaire yet Barrera is getting paid more than him.


Thanks but isn't what Barrera's getting kind of relative to what Ward's getting? As in, Ward's earning 1.8 mill so his opponent would be expected to earn more than what another fighter, who may have headlined before, maybe getting. Berto getting 4 mill for example. Not that I'm saying Loma and Walters are or aren't getting offered enough but it would surely have to be judged on their own drawing power and previous purses rather than another couple of fighters (such as Ward and Barrera). What have Loma's and Walters' purses been like before this?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Thanks but isn't what Barrera's getting kind of relative to what Ward's getting? As in, Ward's earning 1.8 mill so his opponent would be expected to earn more than what another fighter, who may have headlined before, maybe getting. Berto getting 4 mill for example. Not that I'm saying Loma and Walters are or aren't getting offered enough but it would surely have to be judged on their own drawing power and previous purses rather than another couple of fighters (such as Ward and Barrera). What have Loma's and Walters' purses been like before this?


Great point actually. A comparable fight could be Donaire and Rigondeaux. Rigo received 750K to fight him. Then Craword was paid 1.3 million to Lundy's 150K.

So the purses are all over the place really, but I still think 435K is too little. And I don't think Lomachenko should be getting a pay cut to take this fight either.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


:yep


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Great point actually. A comparable fight could be Donaire and Rigondeaux. Rigo received 750K to fight him. Then Craword was paid 1.3 million to Lundy's 150K.
> 
> So the purses are all over the place really, but I still think 435K is too little. And I don't think Lomachenko should be getting a pay cut to take this fight either.


I was really surprised at Crawford's purse for that fight actually. As you say, purses are absolutely all over the place at the moment. I genuinely don't blame boxers for expecting a lot (as in I don't think Walters is necessarily pricing himself out of a fight) but it seems like this is going to be a common problem going forward because there isn't a consistent purse standard so guys are going to want as much as they can get especially when they see a guy who they see as being below them getting paid more. I'm intrigued to hear what Walters reply will be. Loma's thrown the gauntlet down there.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

REDC said:


> :huh what impresses you in fighters?


I will just say that I don't like Lomachenko and leave it at that.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Walters don't want none of Hi-Tech.

Lomachenko's Manager: Nicholas Walters Keeps Asking For More

By Carlos Boogs, Ryan Burton

Egis Klimas, manager of WBO featherweight champion Vasyl Lomachenko (5-1, 3KOs), has indicated that super featherweight contender Nicholas Walters (26-0-1, 21KOs) is pricing himself out and being unreasonable.

Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum, who promotes both fighters, is attempting to match Lomachenko and Walters for June 11th at Madison Square Garden in New York City.

When their negotiations first began, there was an issue regarding the weight. Walters lost his WBA title on the scale last year and then made the full jump to 130-pounds.

Lomachenko_AY1J0172 (720x485)

Weight is no longer the issue as Lomachenko is willing to vacate his title and fight him at 130. Now Walters is requesting more and more money, and Arum is unable to secure further funds from HBO.

According to Klimas, Walters was offered $500,000 for the fight. He wants a sizable increase.

"Why should Walters get more money? He's not a champion. Lomachenko is going into his weight class. Now he's getting all of the advantages, money and Lomachenko offering him another $300,000 from his purse," Klimas said.

To solve the monetary problem, Lomachenko personally offered Walters an additional $300,000 - if Walters won their fight. Lomachenko is willing to submit that clause into their fight contract, to legally allow Arum to remove 300K from his purse and submit it to Walters.

*"He's 100% serious. He's saying 'come fight me, you beat me and I'll give you $300,000. *Let the promoter take it from my purse and put it into your purse on the contract,'" Klimas said. "That's the thing about Lomachenko. He wants to fight the best, he doesnt want to just go in the ring and fight anybody."

Klimas is hoping that Lomachenko's next opponent is finalized within the next two weeks. The last time he fought was back in November, when he knocked out Romulo Koasicha in a voluntary defense.

"As far as I know they should wrap it up already by the end of this week or the beginning of next week....because it's time to start training....June 11th is around the corner. Lomachenko needs to start looking for sparring partners. He is already training, but once you have a date and an opponent then you know what you are training for," Klimas said.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is clearly one of the top 2 or 3 fights I want to see made in boxing, and it seems to be falling apart when it shouldn't be. 

Oh, the life of a boxing fan. It's like that old song "why do you build me, Buttercup, just to let me down? And mess me around."


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Walters don't want none of Hi-Tech.
> 
> Lomachenko's Manager: Nicholas Walters Keeps Asking For More
> 
> ...


Walters is a pussy POS. He simply doesn't want the fight, he's been ducking it for a while now. You could offer him $5 million and he'd still say it's not enough. Lomachenko is going to be forced to fight another bum and waste more of his prime in this pathetic thing we call a 'sport'. Other fighters know how good Lomachenko is, that's why Rigo and Walters want more money for an inevitable loss. Lomachenko could have those names on his resume already if they were interested in being the best. Lomachenko could've been p4p number 1 within ten fights, instead he fought good competition from the start and scared everyone away. He got that belt against GRJ and it's been all downhill since then. I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be when you want to be the best and nobody else has the same mindset, only in it for the money. If I was Lomachenko I'd be considering retiring at this point, this 'sport' is a joke.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor Loma


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Walters is a pussy POS. He simply doesn't want the fight, he's been ducking it for a while now. You could offer him $5 million and he'd still say it's not enough. Lomachenko is going to be forced to fight another bum and waste more of his prime in this pathetic thing we call a 'sport'. Other fighters know how good Lomachenko is, that's why Rigo and Walters want more money for an inevitable loss. Lomachenko could have those names on his resume already if they were interested in being the best. Lomachenko could've been p4p number 1 within ten fights, instead he fought good competition from the start and scared everyone away. He got that belt against GRJ and it's been all downhill since then. I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be when you want to be the best and nobody else has the same mindset, only in it for the money. *If I was Lomachenko I'd be considering retiring at this point, this 'sport' is a joke*.


No need for the hyperbole, plenty of money to be made in this game and if he sticks around long enough Loma should get a few big fights. Even Rigo got Donaire.

It is a fucking disgrace when the best fighters get screwed of a chance to build their careers though, no doubt. Fuck Walters.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Walters is a pussy POS. He simply doesn't want the fight, he's been ducking it for a while now. You could offer him $5 million and he'd still say it's not enough. Lomachenko is going to be forced to fight another bum and waste more of his prime in this pathetic thing we call a 'sport'. Other fighters know how good Lomachenko is, that's why Rigo and Walters want more money for an inevitable loss. Lomachenko could have those names on his resume already if they were interested in being the best. Lomachenko could've been p4p number 1 within ten fights, instead he fought good competition from the start and scared everyone away. He got that belt against GRJ and it's been all downhill since then. I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be when you want to be the best and nobody else has the same mindset, only in it for the money. If I was Lomachenko I'd be considering retiring at this point, this 'sport' is a joke.


Do you really think that Rigondeaux can comfortably defeat any of the best fighters at 126? He doesn't belong at the weight class. Lomachenko needs to fight who he can fight and do everything in his power to ditch Top Rank at his earliest convenience.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Do you really think that Rigondeaux can comfortably defeat any of the best fighters at 126? He doesn't belong at the weight class. Lomachenko needs to fight who he can fight and do everything in his power to ditch Top Rank at his earliest convenience.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Walters is a pussy POS. He simply doesn't want the fight, he's been ducking it for a while now. You could offer him $5 million and he'd still say it's not enough. Lomachenko is going to be forced to fight another bum and waste more of his prime in this pathetic thing we call a 'sport'. Other fighters know how good Lomachenko is, that's why Rigo and Walters want more money for an inevitable loss. Lomachenko could have those names on his resume already if they were interested in being the best. Lomachenko could've been p4p number 1 within ten fights, instead he fought good competition from the start and scared everyone away. He got that belt against GRJ and it's been all downhill since then. I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be when you want to be the best and nobody else has the same mindset, only in it for the money. If I was Lomachenko I'd be considering retiring at this point, this 'sport' is a joke.


Why doesn't Loma just try to clean out the 126lb. division? He is a champion, and there is money to be made there. He doesn't need Walters.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck Walters then, let's get Chaching'ko in with some pros who can deliver without half steppin.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> No need for the hyperbole, plenty of money to be made in this game and if he sticks around long enough Loma should get a few big fights. Even Rigo got Donaire.
> 
> It is a fucking disgrace when the best fighters get screwed of a chance to build their careers though, no doubt. Fuck Walters.


Lomachenko isn't in it for money, he's in it to make history and create a legacy. He's not getting that opportunity.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why doesn't Loma just try to clean out the 126lb. division? He is a champion, and there is money to be made there. He doesn't need Walters.


What do you think he's been trying to do since the GRJ fight? No one wants to fight him at 126, hence the forced move to 130. How's that rock been?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Do you really think that Rigondeaux can comfortably defeat any of the best fighters at 126? He doesn't belong at the weight class. Lomachenko needs to fight who he can fight and do everything in his power to ditch Top Rank at his earliest convenience.


Rigo can't really beat anyone comfortably at any weight division. Dude is shot, should definitely retire.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Those who think Walters should fight for 400k
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713465132945383424


Does Walters attract sizeable live gates or TV ratings?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Does Walters attract sizeable live gates or TV ratings?


Does Barrera?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Does Barrera?


Ward does though and that allows RocNation to offer better terms to opponents - HBO money plus a good gate in Oakland helps a lot. And the simple truth is that weights above light-welter attract bigger audiences and more money. Neither Loma nor Walters is a big name, but it seems that Loma is fully aware of his value.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Does Barrera?


Clearly that isn't the main factor here. Ward, higher weight class, HBO, Oakland ticket sales mean that Barrera's % as an opponent fighting Ward will be higher.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Does Walters attract sizeable live gates or TV ratings?


He did terrible ratings against Sosa. Like 300k or something. 400K is a lot to ask for a fighter that doesn't have a sizeable fan base. And yeah, fighters in higher weight classes get paid more. You have to really be a draw to get paid well in the lower weight classes. Outside of hardcore fans, no one knows who Lomachenko or Walters is.

All this points to Walters trying to save his 0, though. Hell, Lomachenko is offering 300K from his own purse since he says the money isn't enough. Guy wants 1 million or something? He doesn't even bring his own fans, and sadly, Lomachenko doesn't have much of a following either. Neither guy are on p4p lists, and only Lomachenko brings a title to the table. Well, not anymore since he's the one moving up.

Shitty move from Walters.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo can't really beat anyone comfortably at any weight division. Dude is shot, should definitely retire.


That's quite possible but Lomachenko is in his physical prime and didnt look very comfortable with a clearly passed prime Salido. And btw he took an L in that fight. But maybe he'll get a chance with Walters .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Ward does though and that allows RocNation to offer better terms to opponents - HBO money plus a good gate in Oakland helps a lot. And the simple truth is that weights above light-welter attract bigger audiences and more money. Neither Loma nor Walters is a big name, but it seems that Loma is fully aware of his value.


Lomachenko doesn't seem to care about his value. You can respect him for that, but he's not happy with the offer because he feels like he deserves that amount. He got paid 750K in his last fight, but he's taking a pay cut for Walters. Obviously that's not right. Walters himself isn't a big draw, but 435K is crap.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He did terrible ratings against Sosa. Like 300k or something. 400K is a lot to ask for a fighter that doesn't have a sizeable fan base. And yeah, fighters in higher weight classes get paid more. You have to really be a draw to get paid well in the lower weight classes. Outside of hardcore fans, no one knows who Lomachenko or Walters is.
> 
> All this points to Walters trying to save his 0, though. Hell, Lomachenko is offering 300K from his own purse since he says the money isn't enough. Guy wants 1 million or something? He doesn't even bring his own fans, and sadly, Lomachenko doesn't have much of a following either. Neither guy are on p4p lists, and only Lomachenko brings a title to the table. Well, not anymore since he's the one moving up.
> 
> Shitty move from Walters.


I think this is a clear example of how a fighter can act like they want a certain fight but will price themselves out to avoid it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I think this is a clear example of how a fighter can act like they want a certain fight but will price themselves out to avoid it.


Its more so a clear example of a fighter comparing himself with his peers. Santa Cruz, Donaire, Frampton, Quig, Russell Jr, even Rigondeaux with his poor ratings is getting great pay days from Roc Nation. Walters likely and rightfully feels that he's just as good as the mentioned names. unfortunately for him he has the right plan but he signed with the wrong man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Walters just needs to sign with Haymon or RocNation and be over with it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Its more so a clear example of a fighter comparing himself with his peers. Santa Cruz, Donaire, Frampton, Quig, Russell Jr, even Rigondeaux with his poor ratings is getting great pay days from Roc Nation. Walters likely and rightfully feels that he's just as good as the mentioned names. unfortunately for him he has the right plan but he signed with the wrong man


I see that. And unfortunately that's always going to be a problem, fighters wanting more than they can get. Whether he's as good as some of those others, a big b-side purse can depends on a couple of things:
1. Are they a house fighter? In this case, Walters is not. 
2. Are they a draw? Walters isn't
3. How is their promoter paying them? We seen plenty of fighters get large purses for essentially gimme fights. Overpaying has been detrimental to boxing because it inflates what a fighter believes they are worth. If Roc and PBC want to inflate purses for their fighters, that's their own right. But it can comeback to hurt them in the long run. Walters getting offered a half mill is most likely much more than he's ever made. If he can negotiate a better purse, that's fine. But he also needs to realize his own limitations on what he can fiscally decline and demand compared to what he may actually get.

For a total non-draw, non-house fighter to decline half a mill is a little short sighted I think. We'll just have to wait and see how this plays out. I'm guessing this will hurt Walters more than help. He's essentially a loss away from becoming even more irrelevant.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hes timed it all wrong for a move to Haymon, I think his purses are going to start going south as he doesnt have the war chest he had.

Roc Nation might be a good payday to jump on but I think that has a window as well.

These companies can lose money but when they see there business isnt profitable and thet are sending money down a black hole it soon stops.

Look at football where billionaires like The Sheiks and Ambramovich start calling halts on the constant spending for periods.

It probably works as a nice tax write off but rich people are ultimately greedy as hell and if they see there fibances drop a billion the tightness in their hearts comes to the surface.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Gotta wonder, if not Lomachenko, then what's the fallback? Who can he fight and make good money against? He probably won't see any half mill offers from anyone else at 130.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Gotta wonder, if not Lomachenko, then what's the fallback? Who can he fight and make good money against? He probably won't see any half mill offers from anyone else at 130.


He just doesn't want to take a loss. He doesn't care about the money.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hes timed it all wrong for a move to Haymon, I think his purses are going to start going south as he doesnt have the war chest he had.
> 
> Roc Nation might be a good payday to jump on but I think that has a window as well.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same. I think the Haymon experiment is coming to a halt. He's not going to monopolize the sport, ever.

Showtime only managed to screw themselves since their ratings have plummeted.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Gotta wonder, if not Lomachenko, then what's the fallback? Who can he fight and make good money against? He probably won't see any half mill offers from anyone else at 130.


Lol i think he has a minimum purse deal with TR. Otherwise why else would he be paid like 750k for some of the guys he fought.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/420745-the-price-is-wrong-the-tale-of-nicholas-walters

"Lomachenko is one of the better opponents that we're gonna fight," Walters told RingTV.com on Tuesday. "We asked for a certain amount; they said no. They said only $550,000 was available for the fight and I think fighting Lomachenko for $550,000 with the tax we're gonna pay to the government and everybody, we actually go home with nothing. We took the decision; we're not gonna fight for $550,000.

"That was the main issue why we didn't do the Lomachenko fight. Apart from that, we're always willing to fight the big name fighters. For me, fighting, personally, this year, making money and fighting big name fighters: That's my goal for this year."

Walters was reportedly seeking was a cool million dollars.

*"Yeah," he said simply when questioned on the figure, "but when I spoke to them, I said maybe $750,000 or $800,000 but they said only $550,000. I said, 'No'&#8230;Why risk taking a fight for $550,000 when you know you're not getting anything? You know you can't beat (Lomachenko) on decision; you have to knock him out. It's the only way to beat him.*

"You know what the odds are fighting a fighter like Lomachenko. You're not going to beat him on a decision; you got to knock him out. I fought (Jason) Sosa and I beat him clearly and they called it a draw. What do you think if it was Lomachenko? I would have a loss on my record. You have to know what the odds are when you take a fight, so the odds with taking a fight with Lomachenko, you have to knock him out to win. With me taking that odds, you need to pay me for that."


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/420745-the-price-is-wrong-the-tale-of-nicholas-walters
> 
> "Lomachenko is one of the better opponents that we're gonna fight," Walters told RingTV.com on Tuesday. "We asked for a certain amount; they said no. They said only $550,000 was available for the fight and I think fighting Lomachenko for $550,000 with the tax we're gonna pay to the government and everybody, we actually go home with nothing. We took the decision; we're not gonna fight for $550,000.
> 
> ...


Lol Nah


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters out here ducking smh Lomachenko called his bluff and he DUCKIN

Lomachenko beats him datswhy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

One of the worst duckjobs I've ever seen. A million dollars? Youre not Naz Hamed. Fuck sakes :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Jesus I can't believe I'm agreeing with Arum :\


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

300K from Lomachenko personally plus the 550K gets him his 800K purse request.. And although my memory isn't the best, I could have sworn Lomachenko already lost a decision... So no, nobody is buying your excuse dude...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Poor excuse.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

*quack quack in a Jamaican accent*


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

There's so much about this that pisses me off.

Scoffing at a half mil purse.

His claims of needing a KO. Loma lost a decision to a non TR fighter on a TR/HBO card already.

Champing his resume and deriding Loma's. Donaire was a nice win but he was blown up and past his best. The schooling of a prime GRjr is at least as good. 

"Whenever the fight presents itself, I’ll take the fight." ... Uh huhhh

And even the stuff about Sosa rubs me the wrong way. Yeah, you got a bum decision, but one that reeks ineptitude, not corruption. Russell Peltz isn't exactly carrying the same financial clout as Arum. It almost seems like he is insinuating Top Rank has it out for him with that quote. 

Fuck you, Walters.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

And I'm glad my biggest complaint about Haymon (market crashing inflated purses) is being spoken about by more promoters. 

Hearn and Arum each in the last two days now. Feel like the specific issue is deserving of more attention.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Smirk said:


> And I'm glad my biggest complaint about Haymon (market crashing inflated purses) is being spoken about by more promoters.
> 
> Hearn and Arum each in the last two days now. Feel like the specific issue is deserving of more attention.


I don't like it either. Inflated purses might benefit the very few boxers who are getting paid more than their actual value, but in the end, it just ends up making things worse.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't like it either. Inflated purses might benefit the very few boxers who are getting paid more than their actual value, but in the end, it just ends up making things worse.


There will be ugly struggles and fights lost along the way but the market will eventually balance out. The capitulation from promoters is beginning to end and purses seem to be sliding (Even for Haymon fighters)


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Smirk said:


> There will be ugly struggles and fights lost along the way but the market will eventually balance out. The capitulation from promoters is beginning to end and purses seem to be sliding (Even for Haymon fighters)


It's going to have to happen for boxing to sustain in the long run.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, he was trying to protect his 0. Well, Lomachenko is getting a title shot anyways. I'm wondering who Walters will fight for 800K. He no longer has a title, he's not a draw, and he's a high-risk fighter.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yup, he was trying to protect his 0. Well, Lomachenko is getting a title shot anyways. I'm wondering who Walters will fight for 800K. He no longer has a title, he's not a draw, and he's a high-risk fighter.


Tbh he'll still get good fights. Maybe the Vargas-Salido winner, maybe Corrales, or maybe some contenders like Miura but this is a bad duck, he won't get near the money he was offered to fight Loma against anyone else & fights vs Vargas & Miura & Salido probably aren't as difficult for him in terms of boxing, they're certainly likely to be more painful haha


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Quack quack quack.

Walters wont get another pay day like that again.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh well.. Lomachenko doesn't need him now. Martinez is a solid step onto p4p status. I get the feeling they are going to push Loma to Lightweight too, maybe even in the next one after Martinez, they are trying to make him a p4p star & want him to do UNUSUAL things! Can you imagine 3 weight champion in 8 fights!


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If it happens Lomachenko wins every round.





chibelle said:


> Nice!
> Walters TKO 9





Sister Sledge said:


> Seriously, Loma doesn't' have the experience to handle a fighter of Walters caliber.





tommygun711 said:


> Great fight, I got Lomachenko but it won't be a cake walk at all like some people here at implying. Walters' jab and power shots will be hard to deal with no matter how slick Lomachenko is, he won't just be able to neutralize Walters' jab with no issues at all. I see Walters body work also being a factor because that appears to be the best way to get to Lomachenko in the early rounds. The winner is clearly a p4p fighter





mrtony80 said:


> I haven't been all that impressed with Lomachenko in any of his pro fights, tbh.





D-U-D-E said:


> Walters late stoppage. He'll have a significant size advantage and his power and strength will tell late in the fight. Lomachenko will be ahead on points for however long it lasts, but I think he'll fall just short of the finish line here. He's clearly great but not THAT great imo.





Dealt_with said:


> I'll believe it when they're in the ring. I suspect Walters will try to find a way out of it like he did last time this fight was lined up.





bballchump11 said:


> I don't blame him when you look at what other fighters are getting. Crawford just got 1.2 million to fight Lundy





Dealt_with said:


> I called it, I said I'd believe it's happening when Walters gets in the ring. He ducked out of the division, now that Lomachenko has followed him to 130 he's using the Rigo method of overpricing himself to avoid the fight. What a disgraceful coward of a 'fighter'. What a joke professional boxing is.





Dealt_with said:


> Walters is a bitch, a pussy, a coward. How can anyone be a fan of the guy.





Dealt_with said:


> Not that old line, if you're a professional fighter you are held to certain standards. That's what you do for a living. If you can't find the balls to challenge yourself to be the best in whatever career you choose then you're a fucking bitch, plain and simple.





Dealt_with said:


> And so is Lomachenko. But he still wants the fight and is doing everything he can to make it happen. Walters is a bitch.





Dealt_with said:


> Walters has already ducked Lomachenko multiple times. Walters is a proven bitch. If the fight did happen at 130 with Lomachenko losing and losing his money I'd still have far more respect for Lomachenko than bitch Walters. Walters can't refuse the fight now but I'm almost certain he'll find a way to continue his ducking. He'll cite issues with his management, or an injury, or he'll claim he can't make 130 anymore. Walters should have zero fans after this. Walters would lose to Lomachenko 100 out of a 100 times, he knows that.





Sister Sledge said:


> Don't get it twisted. I am not very impressed with Loma as a fighter. He's not bad, but he's not a superstar like some make him out to be. I am impressed with him as a man.
> Ex


Some good/funny quotes in this thread. I was obviously right about Walters ducking, since he was forced to take $300k for the fight and then the effort he gave. Before, during and after the fight he acted like a fan of Lomachenko's. It was embarrassing watching post-fight interactions between Walters and Lomachenko, Walters sucking up while Lomachenko looking at him as if he's nothing.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Some good/funny quotes in this thread. I was obviously right about Walters ducking, since he was forced to take $300k for the fight and then the effort he gave. Before, during and after the fight he acted like a fan of Lomachenko's. It was embarrassing watching post-fight interactions between Walters and Lomachenko, Walters sucking up while Lomachenko looking at him as if he's nothing.


the revenge of dealt_with!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ I never trust a man who has to quote himself !


----------

